# Help with 2005 Sentra Radio



## juise15 (Jul 25, 2006)

Here it goes....

I have an '05 Nissan Sentra 1.8 and I am trying to install an aftermarket radio to replace the factory fosgate system.

My problem is I got a wiring harness and when I wire everything up, the radio doesnt come on. Does anyone know why this can be?

I noticed I have an amp as well and the harness has the places for wiring power and negative cables.

Which one of the cables actually should be negative? Is there a diagram of what the configuration should be? I have the power for the radio hooked up right because I checked it with a volt meter, but it still wont come on.


----------



## juise15 (Jul 25, 2006)

ok so i got it to work. seems there is no ground wire for anything. However now the radio keeps turning off. I dont know if it is lack of power or what but is very weird.

I have a very tiny ground wire. Could that be the cause of this?


----------

